# **** The Color is Almost Gone****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like Ma nature is get'in ready to turn this country white here directly. The Aspen and Oak brush are drop'in their leaves pretty fast now.

I've been log'in this area (picture) and get'in as much timber out as I can before the snows shut me down. I thought I was done run'in up and down that ruff a$$ mountain road for the season, but no--- some local Elk hunters want me to pack'em back up that worthless trail cause they have it figured out that I know where every bull elk is within 10 miles.

Guess I should have kept my mouth shut down at the truck scale this fall.LOL.

Kinda felt good to look back up at the mountain from the hard road sit'in there with the last load out and remember the days of the season gone by--- kinda made me think of why I live up here in these Great Rocky Mountains.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice pic., don't see any snow on those hilltops, our snow is halfway down.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Beautiful view for sure !!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice photo. We had our first snow but it didn't stick around as it got up to 60 the same day. Our trees are loosing leaves too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Pretty pic Cat. Is that your private fishin hole.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mmmmm.. not being PC, I must say yes..... come November 1st; the color will almost be gone. Replaced afterwards by another of course, such is the nature of nature.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

One of these Days I'm Going WEST to See the Fall Colors! We have been to the Smokies Several times and headed back But our next trip is Gonna Be West!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

These are the short mountains Rick--- were only at 7-8000 feet here--- the tall 14'ers are across the valley to the west.

Heck Don--- I haven't fished that hole in at least 10 years, but I do think about it every time I drive by.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Those pics just make me want to climb around there. With a gun, of course.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*BEAUTIFUL CAT-------Ours have really started to turn this passed week--but not as pretty as usual---Bet ours are gone in two weeks or less-----your's are a lot nicer color than our's this year-----Enjoy the Fall Buddy*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

the fall colors have been especially good this year don't you think Cat?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

We had quite a bit of orange/red in the trees this year up in this area Mike. They changed pretty fast and dropped--- I hope the winter season goes by just as fast.lol.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

colors been beautiful here this year but dropping fast now.I hope winter drags on an on. winter is my favorite time of year.love the cold , hate the heat.
one can always put on more layers but if you strut necked the cops may come fer ya.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Our's are dropping this week didn't stay long this year--color wasn't that great either---here's some pic's of some of my calling are area's--------------------------and color shots*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good there Skip.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great pictures Skip!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

My Stilh saw wants to come visit your hardwood trees Skip.lol.

Nice pictures.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice pics Skip !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey, Cat! My walnut trees don't have any nails in them, but you're about as welcome here with that saw as Hillary at a gun show.

Walnuts lose leaves before most trees and these are well on their way.

I love the way they bully all other trees into submission and reach for the sky!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics Skip. That's one thing I miss about living back east.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful rolling countryside Skip, I can visualize wiley slinking over them in my scope.


----------

